# Turkish Roaches, Latteralis



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Has anyone had success feeding these to azureus or auratus? Im considering buying some, but I wanted to get some opinions first.

Thanks!


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I raise dubia roaches and I can say it would be just fine for a freshly laid baby that is still soft to be fed to either of those frogs. Its all in if the frogs will even see it as a food item. I only feed the fresh molts though to frogs, everything else goes to my geckos.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Keep dubia too, but I cant get my azureus to take them. They try to but they can't seem to get them down, that's why Im lookin for something smaller.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

fresh hatched latteralis are not much bigger then a hydei and your azureus and auratus should have no trouble with them. BUT, they are quick little roaches and need to be fed from a dish and they will escape and survive in the tank. If it's a simple tanks it's probably not a big deal, but I would probably avoid putting them into a show tank because they will survive and begin to reproduce in the tank and they will nibble on your best plants.

The roaches will also eat your other feeders (fruit flies, pin heads etc.) and the do grow rather large in comparison to most darts. I've never seen an adult latteralis attack or go after a frog or froglet, but I couldn't rule it out either.

We still like to use them, but mostly just in our QT tanks or simple tanks that can be easily broken down and reset.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I think Im gonna try them.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

They are ideal feeder roaches for dart frogs becaaauuuseee

they lay egg sacs!

You can just scoop one or two up and stick them in your viv, with the humidity they'll hatch in no time.

I would suggest only doing this in simpler tanks, as mentioned above, because they WILL survive in a well planted viv with room to hide (they're nocturnal, unlike the frogs.)


----------

